# 75 g tank in a car



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys,,

I think this question is going to win the "stupid" question of the year award.

Any 1 know if a 75 Gallon (48") tank fit a 07 Toyota corrola?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A 55 gallon tank is the same lenght and height as a 75. The 75 is 6" wider than the 55. Both tanks will fit on the back seat of the car. But that doesn't mean much...

The 55 can be "inserted" in a small car. The only tight spot is getting the tank through the door. The back door of the car does not open fully. It stays under an angle. A 55 can go in, but almost scraping the door. The 75 will not make it.

Car doors have hinges, but also a small gizmo that keeps the door from swinging open fully. If that small thing is disengaged then the door opens fully. My Toyota has that thing broken and the door opens "royally" sweeping people and smashing other cars many times a day when I open the door. You decide if a 75 is worth tinkering with the back door of your car.

Here, without even looking I resolve problems on the Internet, saving tons of time, expense, and frustration! Am I not amazing!

--Nikolay


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

I stuffed a 75 gallon tank into the back seat of a Toyota Avalon (full size sedan) and it barely fit, the Avalon is quite a bit bigger than the Corolla, I am no expert but I'd be willing to bet it won't make it through the door opening even if you took the gizmo out so they opened fully.


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow,
im amazed on how helpfull ppl are in this thread, THANKS NIKO, LOGAN

.. Reason i asked was because i found a 75g thank for 80$CND,, but i had to pick it up,, I can get a guy with a van but that a 50$CND fee (drive is preety far)

130$CND dosent look like a great deal anymore

heh

thanks lot guys


----------

